# RX8 computers



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am also converting an RX8.

my build thread is below (RX8 stuff starts on page 4)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/good-motoriii-61556.html

The ECU does quite a lot on the car besides engine electrics. It drives the electric power steering, the braking and the ESP, probably more so i'd definately keep it!

You will need to keep the crank pully from the engine and part of the engine loom. It has a small toothed disc with a pickup, see link below (I cant embed it as its flash). This will drive the RPM for the ECU and the Rev counter. You might need a seperate pickup for your controller if its not compatable.

http://www.trustysport.com/catalog/...lley-rx-8-2004-2009-ap-rx8-130s/category/114/

I would mount the pully and pickup on the back of the motor so you can still use it for A/C etc.

Let me know if you are not using it, I stupidly sold my engine with it still attached!

The rev counter does stuff like tighten the steering at higher RPMS.

To answer your question. keep it, as it is, without reprogramming it.

With your specs you will have an excellant EV. I would probably say to use a Soliton1 controller over the Warpdrive. The evnetics guys post on the forum and definatley know what they are talking about! It also seems to be much better specced for an EV.

Where do you plan on placing 70 200AH cells!? I worked out I can fit 60 max of the 200AH Winston cells without effecting boot/trunk space.


Just let me know if theres anything else I can help with 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh!

And if you plan on using the clutch in your conversion and you want to keep the origninal flywheel, you might want to order a 54mm socket (2" 1/8th?) to get the flywheel nut off. They're cheap online (ebay) but stupidy expensive in the shops. Also impossible to find someone who owns a socket larger than 50mm or a shop that has one in stock.

I spent 3 days looking for one as I was too tight to buy one!

I managed to borrow one off a nice chap who refurbishes 12 ton cranes!

just a quick word of advise to avoid any holdups!


----------



## Spyder.ev (Sep 6, 2011)

Thx skooler, will keep that in mind the socket shouldn't be a problem just need to borrow 1 from work.
The batteries I was looking at are from sinolopy 200AH 182x68x280 I think is the size, not too bothered about space in boot but would be trying to keep weight 50/50 if possible, hopefully I will start to strip the old ice stuff out next week. 
Did you do ampere test from battery under full load to get what power you require from dc-dc converter ? Or are you keeping 12v battery ? 

Nick


----------

